# Beltone Electric SM-101



## NF Outdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

Folks,
Can anyone tell me anything about this Guitar. I got it from my dad recently and I'm doing some work on it.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I got two of them. one branded Beltone the other Melody.

Made by Teisco, early 60s.

They are weird, they have a set neck with a bolt on plate to reinforce? Oddly the actual Teisco branded version only has a bolt on neck.

I love my two, I think they are up there with a Stratotone H44, great bang for the buck!!!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Very cool!!


----------



## NF Outdoors (Nov 15, 2010)

*Beltone SM-101*

Thanks for the pics! I have mine completely dismantled now and getting it ready for a new paint job, etc. I'll post pictures later today.

Jeff


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I remember these as cheap "C" grade student guitars sold by Sears, etc during the mid 60's. Made in Japan (which would equate with made in Indonesia these days quality wise). Lower on the scale than the "B" guitars, such as Harmony, Kay & even Kent, which was also Japanese but developed into decent quality after some inital bad offerings. Beltone amps were also sold at low prices. Not much better than the guitars.


----------



## tomastomas (Mar 16, 2011)

HI
here's a picture of my unbranded-very-likely teisco guitar. Its got the dotted neck unlike all the analog teisco models. Is anybody able to identifiy it? 
I haven't been so far!
thanks
tom


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tomastomas (Mar 16, 2011)

HI
here's a picture of my unbranded-very-likely teisco guitar. Its got the dotted neck unlike all the analog teisco models. Is anybody able to identifiy it? 
I haven't been so far!
thanks
tom


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

